# Equipment Suggestions



## marcwatson (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this stuff, finally getting involved after a long term interest!

What types of equipment do I need?
I have a rough idea but would rather reach out to more experienced Urbexers!

I'm thinking:

1. Safety Boots.

2. Safety Gloves.

3. Asbestos Respirator.

4. Protective Helmet.

5. Torch.

6. Digital Camera / Videocamera.

Is that the basics?


----------



## night crawler (Jun 12, 2022)

From my point of view you are going a little OTT , number one is a camera. You sound like you are going on a construction site that are hot on H&S, I used less than that when I was going around Fair Mile when construction was going on and I had permision to be there. If you do your homework first you can work out what you need to take. But I would say some strong shoes or boots a torch (incase you need it) and if you like get some site gloves which are cheap on Amazon. Camera wise a good phone will do. I use my iphone for most things and I have a Canon EOS R6 I use. Don't go mad you will work out what you need


----------



## wolfism (Jun 13, 2022)

Yep, don't overthink it. If you organised a permission visit on a construction or demo site you'd need some of those things for your safety induction, but for exploring you really just need to wear some old clothes, eg jeans and a hoodie, work gloves if climbing over fences, hiking boots or trainers with chunky soles, a camera of any type or even a camera phone to begin with, and a torch is sometimes handy too but only if going into basements and underground places.

In terms of asbestos, best bet is just to avoid if you suspect there's any around. A P3 mask will save you from breathing airborne asbestos in, but if you get fibres on your clothes then you have a different issue to contend with.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 13, 2022)

Here's my take on it:
1. Safety Boots. - You want footwear with a grippy tread.

2. Safety Gloves. - Gloves will protect your hands from thorns and when climbing.

3. Asbestos Respirator. - You'll probably never use it after your first time.

4. Protective Helmet. - Only needed when going up and down ropes.

5. Torch. - 100%.

6. Digital Camera / Videocamera. - Even if you don't take pictures, it'll help corroborate your story that you're "only taking pictures" if caught by the police.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 13, 2022)

marcwatson said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this stuff, finally getting involved after a long term interest!
> 
> ...


From personal experience (the best!), I would say:

1. Footwear with good 'gripper' soles to prevent sliding on smooth - perhaps wet or muddy - surfaces.

2. Gloves might be handy if needing to do any climbing.

3. Two torches - perhaps one a wind-up - in case one is lost. Spare batteries.

4.. If going underground or around a factory, some form of headgear in case of hitting one's head against anything hard - rocks, ironwork, etc.

5. A camera of some type, but with a flash facility. Spare battery and memory card, if required. 

6. A mobile phone in case of emergency.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 13, 2022)

Always remember the mobile phone - accidents do happen and always check reception before starting explore!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 17, 2022)

Hayman said:


> From personal experience (the best!), I would say:
> 
> 1. Footwear with good 'gripper' soles to prevent sliding on smooth - perhaps wet or muddy - surfaces.
> 
> ...



almost spot on.

I use good boots, regatta walking trousers (these are ace, flexible & tough) & dark or camo top.
carry small camera bag with camera & tripod strapped on (dont need a flash if using tripod).
In the bag also fits 4 x spare batt, 2 x handheld torches & head torch & pair of light black gloves (yes deff needed for climbing particularly if there is anti climb paint),
also I use buff, gives a bit of dust protection but mostly used for camera avoidance.
thats my main kit, Iv spent years refining this & I honestly think it works for most things, its compact & easy to carry which I find really important, only downside I cant fit much food & drink in if Im expecting to be in anywhere for a prolonged time.

Underground is different altogether, I have wetsuit, caving suit, caving bag, derry drum, cow tails helmet to name a few.

Also in car I more often have 45ft rope sling ladder & grappeling hook... cos u never know ;-)
Oh & I just got some FB keys , may come in usefull.


----------



## adduncan (Jul 8, 2022)

Not really done many explores myself, but I generally have a decent pair of walking boots, both a headtorch and handheld torch with spare batteries, gloves and my mobile phone (for emergency and pics).
I will on occasion take my digital camera in, but the phone is usually more than enough

try not to take too much in. ideally keep your hands as empty as possible. just in case of a slip/trip etc
use your pockets and/or a small bag (if you wish)


----------



## Hayman (Jul 9, 2022)

adduncan said:


> Not really done many explores myself, but I generally have a decent pair of walking boots, both a headtorch and handheld torch with spare batteries, gloves and my mobile phone (for emergency and pics).
> I will on occasion take my digital camera in, but the phone is usually more than enough
> 
> try not to take too much in. ideally keep your hands as empty as possible. just in case of a slip/trip etc
> use your pockets and/or a small bag (if you wish)


"dark or camo top." Either go in bold as brass as if you have authority to be there - as I did at a certain site last week - or look as inconspicuous as possible. And, last week again - climbing a slippery bank, searching for hand holds and places for my feet - I was remembering Chris Bonnington's advice on mountain climbing I heard many decades ago: "Only move one hand or one foot at a time. Always have three anchor points". And last week I took long lengths of about 10 mm polypropylene cord. I tied one end to a tree and eased myself down to my target area. I was able to tie my camera to the cord and lower it before jumping the last six feet.


----------

